# Brand new JVC tv, no codes work for DTV remote!!



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

Bought a tv for my guest room at Costco, which was displayed directly next to the guys selling DTV at costco (oh the irony) and the dam thing doesn't work with my remote. I can get channel and volume but not the power button to work. I tried all the codes I found on D's site and I even tried the scan setting feature (not sure what you call it). The only results in turning the tv into audio mode.

Now what? Return the tv?

Model number

EM32T


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

IIRC, JVC code us 10154 or 10153


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

10153 doesn't work, I'll try the other one once I'm home.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

What codes did you try?

The DIRECTV code tool doesn't know about the EM32T but it suggests 10053.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

What DirecTV remote model do you have? (Number on top front of remote)
What model DirecTV DVR/Receiver do you have? (Number behind front panel access card door, or rear panel)


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Have you tried JVC customer service?


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

I have saw some JVC tvs that will not program the on/off button on the DTV remotes depending on which model remote you have. The slider switch on the DTV remote can still be slid over to TV and use the PWR button instead of on/off and it will turn Tv on and off. This is once you get the code for the volume to work of course.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

When testing codes you should never use tv ON & OFF keys to determine if the code works or not, test ALL keys. Many top brands don't have working commands on the tv on & off keys. Its up to tv code you use and model of tv you have if those keys will work or not.


----------



## BetterThanMost (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a JVC HD-52886 (2005 model). It will not turn on when you press the ON button on our RC65RX remote. It will turn on if you move the slider over to TV and press the PWR button twice. It does turn off when the slider is on D*, and you press the OFF button. It did work in all modes when we had a RC64R remote, but ever since we got the 65RX in July, it's been no dice with the ON button.


----------



## saleen351 (Mar 28, 2006)

Finally got to work on this, I have to slide it over to get the power on and off for the TV. Will they fix this in the future?


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

The RC66 remotes have more codes that may work better for your tv.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

west99999 said:


> The RC66 remotes have more codes that may work better for your tv.


Are you sure about that? According to a post on the SolidSignal Blog, they are identical to the RC65.

"There are no new codes and there is no functional difference between an RC65 and RC66 model. DIRECTV changed the model number for their own internal reasons, not to signal any new capabilities."

http://forums.solidsignal.com/content.php/1911-What-s-new-in-the-DIRECTV-RC66-remote


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

*RC65 *numbers listed *for JVC* on DTV Remote Codes Lookup: Strike throughs are in both lists, *Bold are unique in each list*.
11774
11253  11601  10053  10160  10069  
11633  11923  10731  11302 *10169 *
10182  *10094* 10683 10650  10036 
10463  *11935* 10767* 11463* *The ones with the * say they might work.

*RC66*
11774
11253  11601  10053 10160  *12321* 
*12271 * 10069  11633  *13650 * 11923  
10731 11302   10182  *11670 * 10683  
10650 10036  10463 * 11892 *

From this, there does appear to be a difference in the codes in each of them.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

coolman302003 said:


> Are you sure about that? According to a post on the SolidSignal Blog, they are identical to the RC65.
> 
> "There are no new codes and there is no functional difference between an RC65 and RC66 model. DIRECTV changed the model number for their own internal reasons, not to signal any new capabilities."
> 
> http://forums.solidsignal.com/content.php/1911-What-s-new-in-the-DIRECTV-RC66-remote


Yes I am sure.

Just read the article and they are wrong new codes were added that is the only difference in the 65's


----------

